# Manifold



## Barbara89

Hola,
Ojalá puedan ayudarme con esta palabra, el tema es energético y no puedo encontrar una traducción para manifold que me parezca adecuada.

"The accuracy and speed of energy management system applications increases* manifold*" 

Gracias de antemano 

Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

No creo que sea correcto. Debe ser "many-fold" = "muchas veces", aunque aún así me suena raro. Yo siempre lo escuché con un número adelante, no con "many":

"The accuracy [...] increases ten-fold" = "La exactitud se incrementa diez veces"


----------



## Barbara89

Aparece en un paper científico, publicado en revista del IEEE, supongo que no hay error de tipeo.

Supongo que muchas veces puede ser una buena alternativa


----------



## Gabriel

Nadie es infalible, ni la revista de la IEEE ni yo. Y sí, confío más en el IEEE que en mí, pero a mí me suena rarísimo. A ver qué dice un nativo.
Supongo que ya habrás buscado "manyfold" en el diccionario y visto que no encajan. Hay un uso científico de esa palabra que no suele estar en los diccionarios, pero tampoco encaja:
En inglés: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifold
En español: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variedad_(matemática)
Por las dudas, ¿cómo sigue después de "manyfold"?


----------



## donbeto

No veo nada problema con manifold. Simplemente, _many _se convierte _mani_. Quiere decir muchas vezes.


----------



## Gabriel

donbeto said:


> No veo ningún problema con manifold. Simplemente, _many _se convierte _mani_. Quiere decir muchas vezes.


I didn't know it. But I searched and found examples of that use. So, Barbara, that's the answer to your question. In this context, "manifold" = "muchas veces" (no como en "muchas oportunidades", sino como en "la exactitud se duplicó / triplicó / quintuplicó / mejoró muchas veces".


----------



## RWimmer

"Manifold" también quiere decir "multiple", o sea es otra definición en un diccionario de inglés.


----------



## Gabriel

RWimmer said:


> Manifold también quiere decir "multiple".


Si, pero la exactitud y velocidad no pueden haber aumentado "múltiple", sino "muchas veces".


----------



## RWimmer

No estaba diciendo "múltiple" sino otro palabra dado en el diccionario "multiple".


----------



## Barbara89

Graciaas por la ayuda chic@s


----------



## Gabriel

RWimmer said:


> No estaba diciendo "múltiple" sino otro palabra dado en el diccionario "multiple".


Ah, the English word "multiple", sorry.
Even then, it would be "multiple times", not just "multiple", as in Spanish you could say "múltiples veces".


----------

